# Wiring atlas c55 n scale turnouts



## Eusjim (Dec 16, 2014)

Do the atlas c55 turnouts have the same internal wiring as the Atlas code 80 turnouts? If not, how are they different? I like the reliable internal wiring of code 80.frog rails are wired to closure rails


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*No, they're "better."*



Eusjim said:


> Do the atlas c55 turnouts have the same internal wiring as the Atlas code 80 turnouts? If not, how are they different? I like the reliable internal wiring of code 80.frog rails are wired to closure rails


Eusjim;

Atlas N-scale, code 55 turnouts do have a different internal wiring set up than the code 80 version. The difference is that the code 55 version have an isolated frog, and I think they also have the point rails insulated from one another and each point electrically connected to the nearest stock rail. This is the "ideal" set up for a turnout used with DCC. Any turnout will work with DCC, or DC. This isolated frog set up merely eliminates one rare source of potential, brief, short circuits. A brief short circuit is more of a concern with DCC as it uses very fast acting circuit breakers. The connection you like, between closure and frog rails is still the same. The code 55 turnouts should work well, but will need some contacts (in a switch machine, or ground throw, to change the frog polarity. This is not hard to do, and has the added benefit of a powered frog. This feature helps old locos that don't have all-wheel electrical pick up get through the turnout without stalling. So you can keep on using those code 80 turnouts, or switch to the code 55 type. Both Atlas's code 55 track, and their code 55 turnouts look a lot more realistic than the code 80. Besides the smaller rail,(code 80 would be a 12" high rail in real life.) the code 55 track has ties that are closer to the right length, and spacing, than the code 80. Your railroad, your choice.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Atlas code 55 track*

I just finished all the trackwork on my latest layout and used all Atlas code 55. I am impressed and very pleased with the appearance and the useability. I highly recommend this product. I use the old DC power and wiring the layout was a piece of cake; no rail gaps to worry about to prevent shorts around turnouts. I don't use switch machines or any kind of ground throw, and the points stay where I put them. I wish I would have used Atlas years ago.


----------

